# Rel 12 install with ethernet and router



## dougt (Sep 21, 2019)

I am new to freeBSD, and usually use Fedora or Ubuntu. I have a typical home installation: ethernet and router. Not able to ping network sites.
Setup
  ethernet: em0
  IP addr: 192.168.1.18
  subnet mask:  255.255.255.0
  default router: 192.168.1.1
  did not initialize ipv6

Can ping the loopback and 192.168.1.18 (IP address)  addresses ok
cannot ping the router (192.168.1.1)  ( On fedora 29 I can ping the router). Get message: host is down
cannot ping 8.8.8.8.  Get message: ping:send:no route to host

The book absolute freeBSD 3rd edition does not seem to cover my situation.

UPDATE
I have 2 ethernet ports and using netstat -4 -r -n showed that the route to the router was using the unconnected port.
I could not change this using bsdconfig. I used route to delete the default route table and added a new default route and specified the ethernet port.

I could then ping 8.8.8.8
I could not ping the router ("host is down"), but the router is working and I can ping internet addresses.
Problem closed.


----------



## ralphbsz (Sep 22, 2019)

We need a lot more detail. From your update it seems that "em0" was wrong, you should have configured the other ethernet port. How do you configure them? What tools did you use? What is in your /etc/rc.conf? Can you show us the output from a few commands that show the configuration, like ifconfig or netstat -r? Did you try actually plugging the cable into em0 and using your initial setup?

By the way, it is theoretically possible that your router refuses to respond to ping, but correctly forwards traffic. I've never seen something do that, and I think it would be standards-violating, brittle, and unsafe. Maybe you should also tell us what type of router you use, and what is upstream of it.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 23, 2019)

You most likely configured em0 and have your ethernet cable in em1. Swap the cable to the correct port.


----------

